# New (old) Slasher



## farmertim

I picked up a great bargain, over here in Australia we have a Craigslist type of site called Gumtree...
I saw a 5' heavy duty slasher (brush hog?)
$400.00, I bought it and fitted it to my tractor, I had never used the PTO since getting the tractor so didn't know if it was working correctly. The clutch was slipping at first but a couple of turns on the castellated nut inside the PTO casing and we are cooking with gas.

It is a "Blue Line" slasher sold by Ford dealers according to the tag on it, but I cannot find much else about it. 
You guys over in the US might think it is expensive but over here that is a bargain when a new heavy duty Cat 2 slasher would be $4000. 
now I can cut the undergrowth with ease and then trim up with the Kubota g5200. 
:lmao:


----------



## Ken N Tx

Lets see it....Down here they are called brush hogs..$400 is a good buy..What tractor is it pulled by ??









..edro:


----------



## pogobill

$400.00 sounds pretty darn good to me!


----------



## farmertim

Ken N Tx said:


> Lets see it....Down here they are called brush hogs..$400 is a good buy..What tractor is it pulled by ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..edro:


I Know I kNow, but i was on my Ipad when I posted, here is a Pic from the Advert will get more once I have refurbished a little, it needs a few spts welding up and come reinforcing then a paint job will post more later.
I pull it with my Chamberlain 306...
http://www.tractorforum.com/photo/my-champion-6-cylinder-306-cubic-inch-perkins-die-766.html


----------



## wjjones

That is a good price Mr. Tim. It will make clearing work much easier.


----------



## jhngardner367

I'd say you got a real good deal,Tim! Saw one here that the guy wouldn't let go for less than $500 US,an it was ROUGH!


----------



## BelarusBulldog

Up this way, the PTO shaft with slip clutch would cost over the $400 you paid! Looking forward to more pictures when you're done. Bye


----------



## Ken N Tx

A trailing wheel installed to the rear would help relieve weight/pressure on the 3pt system..Most have them in the States..FWIW edro:


----------



## MBTRAC

:thumbsup:
That's a great buy- the "blue line" gear was a premium range Ford locally sourced, can't recall who made their slashers but I think it was eiither Superior Equipment or Port Multi.
The body looks to be pretty sound with largely superficial rust & should last well when treated with Penetrol or other inhibitors - suggest you might want to grease the uni's & maybe change the gearbox oil if you haven't already & if needed you should be able to source the friction clutch plate from Bareco to lessen shock loading on the Chamberlains PTO.


----------



## farmertim

Thanks for the info guys, I will look at a trailing wheel as an option, all the oil and greasing is done. Did that first up!!
Cheers


----------

